
How to Compete - mgcreed
http://www.chrisbrogan.com/how-to-compete/
======
nuweborder
Scratch the fact that your company is smaller and has an even smaller budget.
Focus on solving a problem and creating something that people want, in the way
that they want it. And success will come. Anyone and any company can conpete
if given the correct platform in which to do so. Eventhough they may be
extremely large, have deep pockets, and even deeper connections, even the "Big
Boys", skip a beat sometimes. The larger you are, the more greedy you may
become, and the less focus you put on the consumer's needs, and your original
business model. And when that ball is dropped, and that opportunity presents
itself, that's when your small company with a strong foundation will be able
to swoop in, offer the consumer exactly what they want, and how they want it,
and become a viable competitor in your market.

